# What is everyone seeing so far this year?



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

I just got back from scouting the unit that I have my dedicated tag on and will also purchase an archery elk tag for the unit. So far things are looking decent , but not what it was a few years ago. There seems to be plenty of bucks but the overall numbers still seem to be lacking slightly. The elk looked similar to how they have in years past. Hopefully I will have trail cam photos to post in a few weeks. What’s everyone else seeing ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I am seeing lots of little bucks with an occasional decent buck. Very few big bucks on nebo unit. Should be a good hunt for youth hunters, think it will be tough hunt for those of use hunting big bucks.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

stick&string89 said:


> I just got back from scouting the unit that I have my dedicated tag on and will also purchase an archery elk tag for the unit. So far things are looking decent , but not what it was a few years ago. There seems to be plenty of bucks but the overall numbers still seem to be lacking slightly. The elk looked similar to how they have in years past. Hopefully I will have trail cam photos to post in a few weeks. What's everyone else seeing ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What unit do you have your dedicated on? I just got back from scouting the Manti, saw some decent bucks but was mostly looking for elk and let me tell ya, I saw a sh!t load!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I was out scouting for my wife's Manti bull tag and found this guy:






Saw a lot of deer and a few bucks. Most does had 2 fawns which is promising for the future.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Most areas numbers are down.
Deer especially.
2 years ago in a place I was watching 500 head now holds less than 100.
Winter kill a year and a half ago wiped out my home town heard..

Elk took a hard hit on the North Manti too.
Really makes me upset how poorly managed some units are.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

This last weekend:
- Saw a bachelor group of about 4-5 bulls, antlers still growing, not fully formed.
- glassed a couple cow elk grazing in a field by themselves.
- glassed a doe off by herself.
- glassed a cow elk defending her calf from a doe.
- bumped two cow elk who were right in my way.
- got within 20 yards of a buck deer, wondering how long it would take until he smelled me since I was upwind. 
- heard intermittent bugling on Sunday morning. Just once in awhile, not in full swing yet. Maybe 3 or 4 times total.
- saw no herds formed other then the one bachelor group. Seems like mostly solo cow's, not all have calves.
- saw a few road scouters, and a metric crap ton of campers and OHV riders.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I usually don't start looking until after July 1st.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I was off all of last week and spent a good amount of it at the cabin. 
As I wandered around and went back and forth to town I didn't much in the way of deer at all. 
Not nearly what I usually see. Don't have as much as normal on the trail cams as well. 
Not seeing nearly the does I usually do.


----------



## tmitty (Jun 22, 2020)

Did some scouting on the Wasatch Unit. Hiked a 6 mile loop. Saw lots of tracks and last years rubs. I bumped 2 groups of elk. One group of 5-6 cows, the second was a group of bulls. I only saw one of the bulls, but it sounded like 10 crashing through the trees ahead of me. Also saw a couple does. That brings up a question, should I worry about bumping elk during my scouting? Am I going to blow them out of the area by the time the season rolls around?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

tmitty said:


> Did some scouting on the Wasatch Unit. Hiked a 6 mile loop. Saw lots of tracks and last years rubs. I bumped 2 groups of elk. One group of 5-6 cows, the second was a group of bulls. I only saw one of the bulls, but it sounded like 10 crashing through the trees ahead of me. Also saw a couple does. That brings up a question, should I worry about bumping elk during my scouting? Am I going to blow them out of the area by the time the season rolls around?


IMO preseason scouting should be predominately done with optics. If you are trying to learn an area then go in mid day and try to avoid bedding areas.

In areas that are frequented by people animals will tolerate more intrusion than those that see people predominately during hunting season.

Cows with calves and does with fawns really don't need to be harassed this time of year.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I'd try to avoid bumping any elk or deer if it can be avoided. It's better to leave them unpressured. Sometimes you might not have a choice, but if you do have the choice, leave em be. Even scouting, I'm wearing some camo, trying to stay quiet, and minding the wind direction to some degree. Avoid crashing through the forest like a recreational hiker. If you think there are some elk or deer bedded down ahead of you, it's better to back out and leave them alone. A tripod, a sitting pad, and a pair of binos goes a long way.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Lone_Hunter said:


> I'd try to avoid bumping any elk or deer if it can be avoided. It's better to leave them unpressured. Sometimes you might not have a choice, but if you do have the choice, leave em be. Even scouting, I'm wearing some camo, trying to stay quiet, and minding the wind direction to some degree. Avoid crashing through the forest like a recreational hiker. If you think there are some elk or deer bedded down ahead of you, it's better to back out and leave them alone. A tripod, a sitting pad, and a pair of binos goes a long way.


This^^^ I approach scouting the same way I approach hunting, constantly checking the wind, Being mindful, I dress as if I were hunting and pack all the same gear, minus the weapon and game bags. I want the animals to have no idea I'm in there. Even though I'm not going to stalk anything, I like to figure out a game plan for every animal I see, makes it fun and keeps you sharp.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Seen a few folk at the grocery store wearing masks.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Several moose and lots of doe mule deer. One small buck. But I did put up 2 trail cams. Let’s hope they don’t go missing!!


----------



## Isuckathunting (Sep 15, 2019)

I've seen quite a few bucks this spring, a lot in areas lower in elevation than I was seeing them last year which is interesting. I have not run into very many elk since about March, which is a little concerning. Even though I'll be in the first my dedicated tag, my main goal is to down a spike or cow elk on an OTC archery tag. My plan is to get up higher in elevation the next couple weeks and check out some new areas. Hopefully I can get into more elk.


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah. All of my scouting was done with optics with the exception of a few hikes to place trail cams. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Fish! Won't start scouting for deer until after the 4th holiday.


----------



## tmitty (Jun 22, 2020)

[/ATTACH]Some pics from my cam. Interesting to see them moving around in the heat of the day.


----------



## bloodbath (Dec 9, 2019)

looking good on the wasatch, cant find anything for my GS hunt besides does


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Looking good in my unit. tons of elk, adequate deer


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

I should have pics to post this weekend after I go and check my cameras. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

So I am currently down on the unit that I drew my dedicated tag for. I hiked in a ways to my first camera that was a significant distance from the road and in an area with very thick cover. The camera was just placed on a flat where a few random trails intersected. When I set the camera I took photos of where the camera was set as well as my salt lick. The camera was also marked ok onX. Both are now gone. With that being said I understand that this is public land..... Thanks to the low life mother f****r that took my camera and salt lick. I hope your season goes well. I can see that the deer and elk were enjoying the attractant by how the ground is all tore up where the lick was. I did replenish the area with a powder attractant and will check up on it. Unreal. End of rant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

This is the best buck I've seen this year in my one time out so far.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

stick&string89 said:


> So I am currently down on the unit that I drew my dedicated tag for. I hiked in a ways to my first camera that was a significant distance from the road and in an area with very thick cover. The camera was just placed on a flat where a few random trails intersected. When I set the camera I took photos of where the camera was set as well as my salt lick. The camera was also marked ok onX. Both are now gone. With that being said I understand that this is public land..... Thanks to the low life mother f****r that took my camera and salt lick. I hope your season goes well. I can see that the deer and elk were enjoying the attractant by how the ground is all tore up where the lick was. I did replenish the area with a powder attractant and will check up on it. Unreal. End of rant.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sucks. I always lock up my cameras if I'm at all unsure about an area.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I haven't seen much of anything in my area. In fact I would actually say I've seen next to nothing. 
Worst year in a long time, maybe ever. 
Had a few elk hanging around but as soon as they brought the sheep in they left, not to be seen since.


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

Got a couple decent bucks on trail cam. Second year of dedicated for me. So I'm not being too picky after letting em all go last year. (Besides my first archery miss)


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

Here are a few pictures off of my trail cameras from the past 3 weeks. Sorry I forgot to reset the date.

























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Ridge
Thats a nice buck.


----------



## AndrewW (Aug 26, 2013)

Pulled cameras from an any Bull unit. These guys were on it, Stoked is an understatement.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

got this guy on my cam in a spike only unit


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Here are a few I found the other day.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Very cool!

Hey, thats the solution to the "tag" issue. We only let people shoot animals with cameras. The same deer can get shot multiple times by different people. Everyone can hunt every year. Heck we can allow people to shoot multiple bucks too. 

-DallanC


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

That middle buck is a toad!


----------

